

Lyft, you’re fucking awkward. - ovechtrick
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/c9005b411ab7

======
daeken
Every time I've used Lyft, I've had a fantastic experience. I have great
conversations with the drivers and we can connect for those few minutes we're
in the car together, then we go our separate ways. I do treat the drivers like
a friend, albeit a "single serving friend" (a la Fight Club).

I'll always use Lyft when it's available; it's just a great way of getting
around, and having fun while doing so.

------
djacobs
I think this is less "Lyft is awkward", more "I am not Lyft's target market
and am (inexplicably) upset about it".

~~~
rdouble
Except a pink haired 20 something designer in SF pretty much is Lyft's target
market.

------
stephengillie
If you dislike their service so badly, why would you continue to use it?

~~~
Fuzzwah
Sometimes you can think something could be better and become something you'd
enjoy.....

------
skrebbel
Does anyone know what this article is about?

The author writes as if everybody knows what Lyft is. Or the Marina, for that
matter. Am I just living under a rock, or is this something local to SF?

~~~
endlessvoid94
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lyft](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lyft)

